# Inlineframe mit Mouseoverbutton horizontal scrollen ???



## Kleetus (29. Jul 2003)

Tach auch, hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee wie ich einen iframe mit Mouseover Buttons  horizontal/ vertikal scrollen kann ??? Oder vielleicht wo ich ne Anleitung oder auch ein fertiges script finden kann ?
Hab mich im Web schon todgesucht und leider nichts gefunden..........


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Jul 2003)

meinst du java oder javascript ?

(ich glaub wir machen mal einen javascript-bereich auf, damit solche missverständnisse erst garnicht entstehen)


----------



## bummerland (25. Aug 2003)

*schieb*


----------

